# Thinking of ordering from PeachDS.com



## Mariomaster2011 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
I'm thinking of ordering a Sky3DS from PeachDS.com. I've heard good things but I want to make sure. Anyone used this site before? If so, please share your experience.


----------



## scottsan (Oct 27, 2015)

If you're in the US, they are VERY fast.

I've ordered a Sky3DS and Gateway from them.  No issues at all.


----------



## Aliogeek (Oct 27, 2015)

I've ordered a Sky3DS from them from France. No issues at all too.


----------



## Mariomaster2011 (Oct 27, 2015)

scottsan said:


> If you're in the US, they are VERY fast.
> 
> I've ordered a Sky3DS and Gateway from them.  No issues at all.


Thanks for the response. Did you pay with Venmo, Google Checkout, Paypal, or just gave them your credit card?


----------



## scottsan (Oct 28, 2015)

I went Paypal.  Easier that way.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Oct 28, 2015)

I got my Sky3DS and R4 from them. Very fast and convenient, no complaints


----------



## Mariomaster2011 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tex_McBladeSword said:


> I got my Sky3DS and R4 from them. Very fast and convenient, no complaints


Thanks for the response. Did you pay with Venmo, Google Checkout, Paypal, or just gave them your credit card?


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Oct 28, 2015)

Mariomaster2011 said:


> Thanks for the response. Did you pay with Venmo, Google Checkout, Paypal, or just gave them your credit card?



IIRC they prefer paypal. I was going to pay with my credit card, but they emailed me and asked if I would mind using Paypal instead for convenience. My paypal is directly linked to my card so I went ahead and payed with Paypal.


----------



## Mariomaster2011 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tex_McBladeSword said:


> IIRC they prefer paypal. I was going to pay with my credit card, but they emailed me and asked if I would mind using Paypal instead for convenience. My paypal is directly linked to my card so I went ahead and payed with Paypal.



Thanks for the response. I think I'll pay with Paypal. Seems like the best bet.


----------



## asian flavor (Nov 13, 2015)

So I just ordered from Peachds a few days ago.  Chose Paypal and got the invoice.  They completed the order.  Been waiting for a tracking number for two days now.  Just opened their site and it showed an error stating that hosting provider has suspended their account.  Emailed them to see what is going on and if I'm getting my order.  Anyone else ordered from them in the past week not their tracking number?

Update:  I just received an email from them that they are working on getting their site back up.


----------



## Tex_McBladeSword (Nov 14, 2015)

asian flavor said:


> So I just ordered from Peachds a few days ago.  Chose Paypal and got the invoice.  They completed the order.  Been waiting for a tracking number for two days now.  Just opened their site and it showed an error stating that hosting provider has suspended their account.  Emailed them to see what is going on and if I'm getting my order.  Anyone else ordered from them in the past week not their tracking number?
> 
> Update:  I just received an email from them that they are working on getting their site back up.



It took a few days for my tracking number to show up as well, not sure what's goin on with their site though


----------



## zoogie (Nov 14, 2015)

they're up for me.

Just noticed they have the r4i save dongle on sale for 5.99. Nice alternative to powersaves3ds.


----------



## asian flavor (Nov 15, 2015)

They got the site back up yesterday.  I got my tracking number after they fixed their site.


----------



## melliu30 (Nov 28, 2015)

Ordered the DStwo+ for my brother.  I can swear it came in like 2 days.


----------



## scottsan (Jan 22, 2016)

They have the Sky3DS+ in stock now.  I just ordered


----------



## DaftMink (Jan 22, 2016)

So I'm a little confused here, the site link just goes to an eBay search.
Was looking at getting a Gateway 3DS from eBay but all 3 listings I was following were pulled. D=


----------



## xAnArChOx (Jan 25, 2016)

There is something up with their website now. there is no longer an option to add to cart, only a random ebay link.


----------



## imyy09 (Jan 25, 2016)

i think it is not safe to by from ebay link,
when ebay banned their account
your expensive sky3ds+ will don't have any guarantee


----------

